

"Anti-internet piracy law" approved in Spain; sites can be shut down in 10 days - josscrowcroft
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16391727

======
lifeisstillgood
Why copyright / piracy?

I understand that Hollywood and other IP owners spend more, have better
lawyers and lobbyists, but really, I no longer believe the idea that across
the Western world, legislators are all coming round to the idea that they must
somehow protect the status quo of music / film production.

This is feeling more and more like an excuse.

And if it _is_ an excuse, then finding the underlying concern / reasons that
drive these laws is important

What do you think is driving legislators fears?

Is it a need to somehow get this internet thing under "our" control.

Is it a form of parochialism - we dont want this foreign sites coming into our
country (be that sex.ru or facebook)

